# Are demo disks for sale?



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering if demo disks that play multiple movies with great sound effects are available for the end users.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I purchased a couple of demo discs on E-Bay. I first tryed to contact DST and a couple of other disc manufactures and they did not respond to me wanting to buy a demo disc. I have been to a number of Home Theater Shows over the years and if you happen to be there on the first day of the show you can pick one up for free. 
Other than that.....E-Bay.
Hope this helps.

Frank


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Good suggestion. Thanks I will look into that.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I saw this DVD online http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8208101&type=product&id=1616005 ... is for HD DVD and there is also one for Blue Ray :yes:

I been thinking to maybe get one to use as demo disc (if you don't have a HD DVD, you can get one very cheap :bigsmile


----------

